# Archtop Guitars



## andremacedo (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought it might be cool to showoff our Archtops since I love archtops  What do you think? 

I'll start with my Archtop guitar. I found a great deal for it and send it to a guitar tech since the bridge was cut off!! Don't know why. Anyway, "she's" now on another technician which will get it better for me. Here's a picture:
(I'll post some more when she gets back)


----------



## JSanta (Jul 6, 2015)

I've posted this one before, but here is my Eastman 805CE-7


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm really tempted to get either an Eastman AR810CE or an Ibanez AFJ957 -- thoughts?


----------



## JSanta (Aug 22, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'm really tempted to get either an Eastman AR810CE or an Ibanez AFJ957 -- thoughts?



Two very different beasts. I much prefer 16" archtops, and fully carved. It's what you want in tone. The Ibanez is going to sound more electric ala George Benson, while the Eastman is going to sound more acoustic, like Howard Alden.

What are you looking for in an archtop? Based on your two options I would infer you don't really have a specific idea.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 23, 2015)

That would be close to correct -- I have ideas, I'm just a newb, so don't really know enough to know how to shop. Those two are the only commonly available 7-string archtops that I've found (mostly by Googling "7-string archtop") -- _that are within my price range_ (still GASsing after the Benedetto).

I've since backpedalled a little bit and decided to try my hand at 6-string archtops before delving into the sparse and sporadic world of 7-string archtops.

Acoustic definitely sounds more my thing than electric, but jazzy electric doesn't necessarily sound bad to me, neither.

I actually found a blem Ibby AFJ957 for a little cheaper, so will try one that way, will make sure to track down an Eastman as well.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 24, 2015)

Same here Dusty - they were the only two I found in my price range. I went with the Ibanez as I couldn't really justify the extra cost. I'd like to experience the difference, I've never played a real great archtop. The Ibanez is very nice though


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Aug 24, 2015)

Custom 7 string Raines Master series archtop with a Benedetto pickup, and sperzels.


----------



## JSanta (Aug 24, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> That would be close to correct -- I have ideas, I'm just a newb, so don't really know enough to know how to shop. Those two are the only commonly available 7-string archtops that I've found (mostly by Googling "7-string archtop") -- _that are within my price range_ (still GASsing after the Benedetto).
> 
> I've since backpedalled a little bit and decided to try my hand at 6-string archtops before delving into the sparse and sporadic world of 7-string archtops.
> 
> ...



If you want an Eastman do yourself a favor and look at Guitars 'n Jazz - 400 Archtops in stock - choose don't settle That's where I bought my 805-7CE


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah, I got a Coronado II, and I'm pretty happy with it, but I told my friend, and he said, no, just get a Gretsch.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 25, 2015)

Its all about the player - not the guitar. I certainly don't do that Gretsch the kind of justice that Atkins could do.  And, I'm sure you could probably outplay me on the Coronado.


----------



## will_shred (Aug 26, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'm really tempted to get either an Eastman AR810CE or an Ibanez AFJ957 -- thoughts?



Eastman all the way. I worked for one of the biggest Eastman dealers in the US so I might be biased, but they are really great guitars. Though I did trade my eastman for _this_ vintage Ibanez Artist, so


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 27, 2015)

will_shred said:


> Eastman all the way. I worked for one of the biggest Eastman dealers in the US so I might be biased, but they are really great guitars. Though I did trade my eastman for _this_ vintage Ibanez Artist, so [/IMG]



Eastman all the way... unless you can get a vintage Ibanez Artist. Screw Eastman.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 29, 2015)

I do not own an arch top guitar (I do own an arch back guitar though) but I would not mind owning one, or both of the following: 

Steve Andersen Emerald City Reserve 7 String Archtop Guitar | eBay

Mapson 7 String Lusso Archtop Guitar | eBay

I'm using eBay links for reference, not advertisement. 

I'll add a little rant to finish off the post:

In the 7 string guitar world, there are quite a few 7 string jazz players out there and they have been playing 7 strings for a really long time. They are amazing players with tomes of knowledge in their noggin's and sevenstring.org has failed to attract any of them. I'm not blind to the reasons why either. They probably have better things to do with their time and/or feel out of place amongst the metal and EVH 5150III threads but a thread here or there from a dedicated 7 string jazz player would be extremely refreshing.

My rant has ended.


----------



## GunnarJames (Aug 31, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> In the 7 string guitar world, there are quite a few 7 string jazz players out there and they have been playing 7 strings for a really long time. They are amazing players with tomes of knowledge in their noggin's and sevenstring.org has failed to attract any of them. I'm not blind to the reasons why either. They probably have better things to do with their time and/or feel out of place amongst the metal and EVH 5150III threads but a thread here or there from a dedicated 7 string jazz player would be extremely refreshing.
> 
> My rant has ended.



I am by no means a jazz aficionado but, being a non-metal 8 string player, this about sums up my feelings here perfectly.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup, me too, but I don't really blame people. Heck, I don't even mind being segregated. I just wish I had more to contribute, but being a newb has its downsides.


----------



## JSanta (Aug 31, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> I do not own an arch top guitar (I do own an arch back guitar though) but I would not mind owning one, or both of the following:
> 
> Steve Andersen Emerald City Reserve 7 String Archtop Guitar | eBay
> 
> ...



My teacher is good friends with Howard Alden, Bucky Pizzarelli, and Steve Herberman. The reality is that these guys are not going to waste their time on forums. I am on dedicated jazz guitar forums, they don't post there either. Bucky is 89 years old and still tours like crazy. And he always has time for a chat when he's in town. These guys are completely approachable. Howard actually egged me on to get a Gypsy jazz guitar and then gave me hard time that the one I got was missing a string!


----------

